# Hello all



## jus (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all

Have just registered with the site and wanted to say hello.  I am a type I diabetic, if we must put a label on things lol, and I have been for 13 years now.

Would love to make some friends and share knowledge and experience with others in the same boat as me.

Cant wait to explore the site in more detail


----------



## aymes (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Jus and welcome to the forum. There are plenty of people on here with varying experiences of diabetes so do join in on the threads etc.

Looking forward to seeing you around!


A


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 13, 2009)

hey hows it going Jus?

Great to have new people on the forum, enjoy!

Nice to meet you, Lou x


----------



## bev (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome to a great forum! Looking forward to reading your posts.Bev


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2009)

hi and a warm welcome to the forum x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Jus, welcome to the forum! What sort of regime are you on? What sorts of changes have you seen over the last 13 years? Would be interesting to hear!


----------



## Mand (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome Jus! Look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Jus,

Welcome to the forum...our large extended family...lol...Look forward to reading your posts.

Heidi


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forums

See you around

Julie x


----------



## Dawney (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi

I joined a few days ago, I too am type 1 and have been for 2.5 years, I have found this site fantastic. The information and support is great I am sure you will make many friends and get lots of advice. Best wishes


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 15, 2009)

jus said:


> Hi all
> 
> Have just registered with the site and wanted to say hello.  I am a type I diabetic, if we must put a label on things lol, and I have been for 13 years now.
> 
> ...



Dear jus,

Welcome, 

You will find plenty of like-minded people here.

Regards   Dodger


----------

